# rc32 remote code for the r15



## videoeditman (Jul 30, 2007)

First off let me just say how much I despise the r15. I was conned into getting this unit as an "upgrade" from my TIVO box...anyway

I got a new RC32 remote for the r15. The codes 00001 and 00002 DO NOT WORK! I had this problem before and found a thread which gave me a correct code, but alas, cannot find my printout. Any help? Thanks!


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

The codes to use are 00001 & 00002. But if they don't work, theres a chance the IR is turned off on the rc32. See it will take the commands to turn off the IR and turn on the RF, but since it doesn't have the RF circuitry, you're just turning off the IR. So try this:

1. DTV device
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9 6 1
4. press CH DOWN

Now try code 00001, if you have to code 00002.


----------



## videoeditman (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply, but that's not it. Before, hen I found the code, it was just a different 5 digit code that worked perfectly.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Then you don't have a R15, those are the codes period.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Do you have another white remote that does work the R15? If so you can blink back the code it is using:

1. dtv
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9 9 0
4. press #1 key, count the blinks, if it doesn't blink then numeral is zero.
5. press #2 key, count
6. press #3 key, count
7. press #4 key, count 
8. press #5 key, count


----------



## videoeditman (Jul 30, 2007)

No, I don't. The other one broke some time ago. That's why I got a new one. Then, when I got the new one, neither 0001 or 00002 worked. Then today, I messed up the code somehow and now have to reprogram it. However, on my r15-300, those codes do not work.....

UPDATE>>>

I mistakenly said I have an rc32...I have rc23 remote control...not sure if that matters


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Is this a "Universal Remote Control" brand? If so.. I got the code for that.. let me know and I'll dig out my instruction booklet to see how to have it give me the code back.. I never wrote it down! 

i HATED the R15 when we switched from DISH... now we LOVE the R15.. you will too.. but it does take a few weeks.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Did you have the RF enabled on your receiver, and was the broken remote a RF remote? If it is it should have a FCC sticker on the back.

Perhaps you saw this thread?:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=69535


----------



## videoeditman (Jul 30, 2007)

No, no sticker on the back....geeze, this is very frustrating


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Try resetting the remote:

1. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
2. enter 9 8 1


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

videoeditman said:


> UPDATE>>>
> 
> I mistakenly said I have an rc32...I have rc23 remote control...not sure if that matters


No, it doesn't matter.


----------



## videoeditman (Jul 30, 2007)

No dice...so I tried the other remote rc23 we have in the living room. I tried to program av2 as the r15 remote...I used 00003 and 00004. Now, the remote makes the little blue blinking light flash, but it does nothing more. This is really weird...


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

using the front panel keys: Menu> Settings> Setup> Remote> Receiver Mode

Press Directv or Av1/Av2 to reveal both, press Directv , then Done. 

While you're in the MENU do you see a RF/IR Icon?


----------



## videoeditman (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah, it's set to IR.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

If you see IR, then its set to RF. When its set to IR, you see RF, so you can change to it. 

Tap on IR to reveal both IR & RF, press IR and done. Now try code 00001.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Slyster said:


> ... now we LOVE the R15.. you will too.. but it does take a few weeks.


Not here! I've had it for 18 months. I would call it "useable" at this point.


----------

